# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Weight watchers??

## PinkButterfly

Anyone doing it ? I am trying but I AM STARVING!!! I am doing the Pts but the older plan and I am counting calories. THIS SUCKS!! lol 

I wanna EAT and be thin!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

(my unsolicited advice follows lol.....this is just what has worked for me)

A couple of years ago I lost weight (50 pounds), and I did it without following any trendy diets or weight loss programs. I ate about 1200 calories per day, some days slightly less. I ate 12 grams of fat or less per day (some days 10 grams). I watched my sugar intake. It was pretty much nonexistent, and I really didn't miss it after I weaned myself off of it. I watched my carb intake.

So calories and fat were really important to me to watch. Sugar and carbs I watched also.

I also worked out every day. Weight trained three times a week, cardio the other days.

I lost 50 pounds really, really fast. Was less than six months. Yeah, it sucked. But I stuck to it, and saw results really fast and that's what kept me going.

----------


## Cassie

I considered it I need to lose like 70 pounds just can’t really afford it

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am unable to exercise so I am trying cutting calories .. I don't pay for weight watchers its easy to google for free or buy what you need on ebay like I did hahahaa.. I use a notebook write down what I have ate then the calories, fat , fiber and add the pts up. You can also see the pts each week on the program. 

Thanks for the comments!! appreciate them!

----------


## Cassie

According to people on the weight watchers group if you are doing it and starving according to weight watchers you get points I think they are called daily points and a different one 
You can eat 0 point items and I guess their are over 100 to chose from to what they are or any advice on weight watchers other then that I don?t know 
All I know is I have followed a group of hundreds of people world wide on weight watchers and if you aren?t on one I would recommend it as a support group for questions 
The point system is confusing for some like I guess you can have a fruit but if you blend that fruit it turns into a huge amount of points 
You might want to even join the weight watchers drop in 
If your doing the online only option I?m not sure how much support you would be obtaining from that. 

But I have known two people on weight watchers and they lost a good amount of weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

